

Ask HN: Where to find partners for building my first mobile app - Stan_Tsarevskiy

Hello Ycombinator readers. 
I have a question. I want to build my first iPhone or Android App, but i have a hard time finding a partner for my idea. I asked a couple of my friends, they are software/web developers
and they weren't interested. Should I keep asking people, or should I 
1 ask people in my CS class ?
2 post an Ad at college, Craigslist? 
3 ask people who or CS majors that my friends know?
======
quadlock
Show them the money. Show people where the money is in the idea. Show them you
are a winner, you know how to plan and follow through on your goals. You are
productive and can close deals. You know how to launch. When you do learn to
write your own code, you will still need to be these things and more. If you
need $ now, exploit your existing skills and abilities that others will pay
you for.

------
jcr
I doubt you'll like my answer, but the very best answer I can give you is to
learn how to write your own app. In the long run, learning to code will be
very beneficial to you. It will take some time and some effort to learn it,
but the investment is worth the rewards.

~~~
Stan_Tsarevskiy
yes I am learning code right now , just I wanted to launch something moderate
in the mean time because I need the $.

